# Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?



## Steinbuttschreck (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine Frage an die Bootsprofis. Sicherlich könnte mir der ADAC auch Auskunft geben, aber da die mit mir Geld verdienen wollen, möchte ich lieber von Euch die Infos bekommen.

Ich besitze einen vom ADAC ausgestellten Internationalen Bootsschein für mein Schlauchboot (3,80 Meter) mit führerscheinfreiem Motor (warum ich den damals beantragt habe, weiß ich heute auch nicht mehr). Nun habe ich mir ein anderes Boot (3,50 Meter aus Alu) zugelegt. Ich möchte einfach den Motor vom alten aufs neue Boot schnallen und auf 

*-dem Main*

und 

*-der Ostsee (sehr, sehr küstennah, sozusagen Brandungsangeln vom Boot |rolleyes)*

fischen.

Auf der HP des ADAC steht: 

"Der *Internationalen Bootsschein (IBS)* gilt weltweit als amtlich anerkannte Registrierung für Ihr Boot. Darüber hinaus gilt er bei Befahren der deutschen Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen als Ausweis über ein amtlich anerkanntes Kennzeichen."

Frage: 

Brauche ich diesen Schein, überhaupt? #c


Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruß Steinbuttschreck#h


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

wenn du einen führerscheinfreien Motor hast - dann mußt du dein Boot sicherlich nicht gar nicht registrieren, brauchst dann also den Bootsschein auch nicht .
selbst mit einem "großen" Motor ist der ADAC Bootsschein kein muß, sondern nur die Bootsregistrierung.
das kann man aber auch anderseitig und kostengünstiger machen.
Der Bootsschein dient halt zusätzlich als Eigentumsnachweis u.a. wenn du mal z.B. ins Ausland fährst ( ich habe auch so einen ) :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Auf Binnengewässern braucht man ab 2.3PS eine Registrierung.
Am günstigsten ist diese beim örtlichen WSA zu bekommen.

ADAC geht auch, ist aber teurer und hat ein Ablaufdatum, 
dieses hat die Registrierung beim WSA nicht.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

..na das ging ja flott! Das heißt also, dass ich mit "kleinem" Motor keine Registrierung vornehmen muss. Das ist ja zu schön, um wahr zu sein!

Danke schön für die Info

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Ist Dein Motor kleiner als 2.3 PS?

Hier die entsprechende Verordnung,
http://www.wsa-hamburg.wsv.de/schif...ten/pdf/Kennzeichnung-Kleinfahrzeuge-2005.pdf


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

uuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiieeee!

Mist, habe die Info von Kai gar nicht gesehen. War zu langsam.

Nee, der hat 5 PS, somit muss ich wohl mal beim Amt aktiv werden und mich dort regisistrieren lassen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Laksos (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Der IBS vom ADAC ist nur dann zwingend notwendig, wenn man in Frankreich mit dem Boot fahren will. 
Sonst reichen in allen Fällen immer auch andere Bootspapiere, wie sie z.B. von den Wasser- und Schiffahrtsämtern ausgestellt werden (und dort auch billiger sind). Diese amtlichen Papiere sind auch (boots-)lebenslang gültig, während dagegen der IBS des ADAC immer nur 2 Jahre gültig ist und ständig erneuert werden muß. Wer diesen IBS besitzt, braucht dann allerdings keine anderen zusätzlichen amtl. Papiere, der IBS allein für sich reicht aus.


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

ist das überall mit größer als 2,3 PS ??
ich meine in HH muß man sich mit nem 5 PSer nicht registrieren lassen #c


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Die 100 Kröten möchte ich auf jeden Fall "wirtschaftlicher" verwenden :q. Werde gleich mal bei meinem zuständigen Amt nachhorchen.

Gruß Steinbuttschreck


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Moin Jörg,

Auszug aus der o.a. Verordnung:

Für welche Fahrzeuge gilt die Kennzeichnungspflicht?
Unabhängig vom Verwendungszweck für alle Wasserfahrzeuge mit weniger als 20 m Länge,
*ausgenommen*
- „Kleinstfahrzeuge" (nur mit Muskelkraft betriebene Fahrzeuge, Beiboote),
- Segelboote ohne Motor mit einer Länge bis zu 5,50 m,
*- Motorboote mit nicht mehr als 2,21 kW Antriebsleistung,*
- Fahrzeuge, die nach anderen Vorschriften nicht als Kleinfahrzeuge gelten (z.B. Fahrgastschiffe für
mehr als 12 Personen, Fähren),
- Fahrzeuge der Behörden und der Wasserrettung mit „dienstlicher" Kennzeichnung.

Also wenn Du "Binnen" unterwegs bist ist es auch in HH so. 

Schau mal wo ich die Verordnung herverlinkt habe


----------



## Freelander (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Gilt also nur für die Binnenschifffahrt und nicht für die See?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Yes Sir! Nur für Gewässer die man mit Binnen befahren darf/muss.

Für Gewässer wo man Küste braucht (z.B. auch das Flüsschen Eider) gilt das nicht.


----------



## Kaschi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

die Elbe is einschlieslich hamburgerhafen seewasser straße also auch kein binnengewässer


----------



## Freelander (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Genau!Hat mir das WSA auch gerade bestätigt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Richtig, Eider, Elbe bis HH, NOK, Schlei?!, Weser bis zu dieser 
ominösen Brücke und bestimmt noch ein paar mehr sind Küstengewässer.


----------



## vazzquezz (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Uns hat man beim SBF gesagt, dass die Grenze Küste/Binnen in HH auf Höhe Oortkaten liegt!

Ansonsten habe ich noch das hier gefunden:

http://www.boote-magazin.de/reise/rei11001a.html

Darin heisst es:

"Ein Sonderfall ist das Gebiet des Hamburger Hafens von Elbe-km 607,5 (Oort- katen) bis Elbe-km 639 (Verbindungslinie Tinsdal/ Cranz). Dieser Elbeabschnitt einschließlich der Nebengewässer darf sowohl mit dem Sportbootführerschein See als auch mit dem Sportbootführerschein Binnen befahren werden."

#h

V.


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Uns hat man beim SBF gesagt, dass die Grenze Küste/Binnen in HH auf Höhe Oortkaten liegt!



Das ist richtig. Die See-Grenze beginnt direkt an der Hafenausfahrt Ortkatener Hafen.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

ADAC-Mitglieder € 20,-- (plus € 1,-- Versandgebühr)
Nichtmitglieder   € 25,-- (plus € 1,-- Versandgebühr)

Teuer????? Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Der Internationale Bootsschein ist als Reisedokument im Ausland *zwei Jahre gültig*. Danach muss er verlängert werden. Innerhalb von Deutschland ist er als Registrierung unbefristet gültig, solange sich an den eingetragenen Bootsdaten nichts ändert.

Ich habe den IBS, das war ohne Probleme erledigt.

http://www1.adac.de/ReiseService/Wassersport/Internationaler_Bootschein/default.asp


----------



## Rosi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Internationaler Bootsführerschein für einen in Deutschland führerscheinfreien Motor, also mit 5 PS.

Ist das vom Namen her nicht etwas übertrieben? International? Wen interessiert denn z.B in Norge oder auf Malle, daß man 25€ für solch einen Nachweis ausgegeben hat?

Der ADAC und die vom Verein gestellten Prüfer verdienen bestimmt gut daran.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (18. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Moin!
Habe deshalb den IBS, weil ich damit auch ein Kennzeichen bekommen habe und das alles über den Postweg ohne anstehen. 

Kennzeichnung:
Sportboote die auf den Binnen-Bundeswasserstraßen fahren, müssen ein amtliches oder ein
amtlich anerkanntes Kennzeichen tragen. Als amtlich anerkanntes Kennzeichen kann die Dokumentennummer des Internationalen Bootsscheines für
Wassersportfahrzeuge verwendet werden.

National oder International war egal, ich brauchte ein Kennzeichen


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Internationaler Bootsführerschein für einen in Deutschland führerscheinfreien Motor, also mit 5 PS.
> 
> Ist das vom Namen her nicht etwas übertrieben? International? Wen interessiert denn z.B in Norge oder auf Malle, daß man 25€ für solch einen Nachweis ausgegeben hat?


 
Die Hafenbehörde in Novigrad/Kroatien hat es interessiert ...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (18. September 2009)

*AW: Internationaler Bootsschein vom ADAC ein Muss?*

Habe noch was gefunden, ist aber noch nicht beschlossen!

                Aktuelles                     
     (17.4.2009) Die amtliche Kennzeichnung für Sportboote im Binnenbereich soll abgeschafft werden...
Auf der Grundlage des Beschlusses des Deutschen Bundestages ‚Attraktivität des Wassertourismus und Wassersport stärken’ plant die Bundesregierung, die amtliche Kennzeichnung und Registrierung von Sportbooten abzuschaffen.

Dies ist das Ergebnis einer Anhörung von Wassersport- und Wirtschaftsverbänden durch das Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung am 15. April 2009. Ausreichen soll dann die Kennzeichnung des Bootes mit Name und Heimathafen - ohne Pflicht zur Registrierung.


In Berlin benötigt man generell einen Führerschein, auch wenn unter 5 PS.


----------

